# System errors after editing (and quickly replacing) SystemVersion.plist



## samcmac (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi, I have a bit of an issue I'm trying to solve. The other day, I tried to open a .dmg installer but it gave me the error message that the system I was running wasn't compatible. I did some digging and discovered that the program would in fact run fine on my system and that it was only the .dmg file that wouldn't; I could change a line of text in SystemVersion.plist to solve this. I was cautioned to make a copy of the .plist file first,. I then made the change and, sure enough, the program installed without issue. Afterwards, I quickly changed the altered .plist file to the original. No problem. Except now my system is behaving strangely. The biggest issue is that it won't shut down on its own -- when I try, it just hangs at the desktop, even after all apps have been closed, until I manually hold down the power button. I've also noticed a weird glitch when browsing the internet -- certain pages (IMDB, for instance) are reduced to just basic text, and certain other websites won't load even that. As a fix, I tried reinstalling OS X but that hasn't helped either issue. Can anyone offer some advice here? I would really appreciate it.

I have a late 2013 iMac (21.5-inch) running OS X El Capitan Version 10.11.3


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What software did you install? How did you reinstall the OS?


----------

